# openoffice.org-3 won't compile



## Ruler2112 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a new system installed with 8.2 amd64 and am trying to ready it for use.  OpenOffice is a tool that's required, so I figured it wouldn't be a big deal - just compile and install it like any other port.  After jumping through hoops to get Java installed, it started compiling.  This was last night.  It was done when I got in this morning, though it had errored out.  Figuring it was either a fluke or had already been fixed, I did a make clean, updated the ports tree (from last Thursday), and started make again.  Turns out that it wasn't a fluke and the port still refuses to compile.



```
...
=============
Building module lingucomponent
=============

Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/inc

mkout -- version: 1.8

Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/source/lingutil


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/source/hyphenator/altlinuxhyph/hyphen


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/source/spellcheck/macosxspell


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/source/languageguessing


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/source/spellcheck/spell


Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/source/thesaurus/libnth

lingucomponent deliver

1 module(s):
        vcl
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/vcl/unx/source/app

Attention: if you fix the errors in above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command:

        build --from vcl

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.
```


I've googled for it and have found many people having similar problems back through 2007, but nobody seems to have a concrete solution.  While I do have to laugh at the broken english ("you may prolongue your the build issuing command"), it's frustrating.

Any ideas?


----------



## thuglife (Sep 28, 2011)

Do you specifically need OpenOffice? Is there something missing from LibreOffice?

There's a package for libreoffice-legacy, you can also compile libreoffice.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Sep 29, 2011)

I've not heard of LibreOffice before.  This system is replacing a slackware desktop, which I've used OpenOffice on for years and have a large number of OO format documents.  I guess I'd prefer to stay with OO if possible.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 29, 2011)

LibreOffice is OpenOffice fork, so it's quite safe


----------



## fmw (Sep 30, 2011)

Is there a comparison between these two somewhere? I searched recently, but didn't really find much. Alas, since I got spellcheck to work now, I don't seem to have a reason to dump OpenOffice. The only thing that buggers me a bit is the printer setup - if there was a way to avoid having to change the default template everytime a new printer is installed, I'd be quite happy to know. 

As for the original problem, can't tell. OO-3.3.0 built just fine here some two weeks ago. The only thing I could think of right now would be disk space.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 30, 2011)

Well few months ago they were identical. Right now they are very similar, but with over million+ lines of code different


----------



## Ruler2112 (Sep 30, 2011)

I think I'm about ready to give up on FreeBSD as a replacement for my dying Slackware desktop.

LibreOffice compiled and installed fine, but randomly dies silently.  Drop down the font list and bam - window disappears and process dies.  I'm going through the Tools->Options screens and click on Languages to see if I can find somewhere to specify the default date format and it again dies.



Aside from the openoffice port not compiling, other unresolved problems I've encountered while trying to set up basic applications include:

The Java plugin will not install in Firefox36, despite following directions to the letter - I don't even have the IcedTeaPlugin shared object file anywhere on my system after compiling/installing the port specified!

KDE's desktop dies whenever I try to configure the screen saver.  There's a bug about the problem, but none of the proposed workarounds have done squat and I have no screen saver, nor is my system password protected when I leave.

I managed the crash the KDE desktop in another way earlier today, but don't remember how.  Getting sick of random phantom crashes - one big reason I left M$ windoze...

Some random Konsoles (console access via KDE) have a problem where the right/left arrow keys jump words instead of letters.  Haven't been able to figure out what's causing it or how to stop it.  Other konsoles don't have this problem and behave normally, but closing & re-opening the affected konsole has no effect.  Annoying as hell to have to re-type to correct/insert a single letter into the middle of a word.  A konsole with this problem also doesn't have history working correctly anymore - type the first few letters and then press up arrow to bring up the last command entered that matches and instead get the last command, despite the fact that it doesn't match what was entered.  All the settings between a malfunctioning konsole and one that behaves normally are the same.



Right now, I'm honestly thinking that while FreeBSD is fantastic as a server OS and I wouldn't trade it for the world on the servers I have it running on, it kinda sucks for a desktop system.  I've spent almost a week getting this system ready and it's still nowhere near what I would consider ready for me to swap out with my old slackware box.  (It's taken quite a bit for me to say this too - the slack machine has a hard drive that's intermittently failing.)  An onboard video card is being used currently - I've got a PCI nvidia card on order (no AGP and only have PCI-X and what I believe is a PCI-e-x8, neither of which I could find a video card for) in the hopes that it'll fix some of these issues, but I really don't see where it will.

Sorry for the rant - anybody have ideas on the LibreOffice crashing problem?  (Or any of the others mentioned for that matter.)  Is it (semi-)logical to think that a standalone video card might help eliminate some of these problems?


----------



## Ruler2112 (Sep 30, 2011)

Found a reference to the LibreOffice problem, but the solution doesn't work for me.


Only JDK on my system is the one given in the fix:


```
# pkg_info | grep jdk
openjdk6-b23_1      Oracle's Java 6 virtual machine release under the GPL v2
```

Going to re-compile libreoffice over the weekend without jdk16 installed and hope that it fixes the problem.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 30, 2011)

Perhaps you want to take my amd64 package?
`# pkg_add [url]http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-2011.09.01-packages/All/libreoffice-3.3.3_2.tbz[/url]`

Works quite well


----------



## Ruler2112 (Oct 3, 2011)

This is interesting... got the same behavior after installing your package.  The installation output:


```
# pkg_add http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-2011.09.01-packages/All/libreoffice-3.3.3_2.tbz
Fetching http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-2011.09.01-packages/All/libreoffice-3.3.3_2.tbz... Done.
Fetching http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-2011.09.01-packages/All/libssh2-1.2.9,2.tbz... Done.
Fetching http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-2011.09.01-packages/All/c-ares-config-1.7.4.tbz... Done.
Fetching http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-amd64-2011.09.01-packages/All/ncurses-5.9.tbz... Done.
Error in file "/usr/local/share/applications/kde/printers.desktop": "print/manager" is an invalid MIME type ("print" is an unregistered media type)
Error in file "/usr/local/share/applications/kde/kfontview.desktop": "fonts/package" is an invalid MIME type ("fonts" is an unregistered media type)
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'xineramaproto-1.2', but 'xineramaproto-1.2.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'xf86vidmodeproto-2.3', but 'xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'xextproto-7.1.1', but 'xextproto-7.2.0' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'videoproto-2.3.0', but 'videoproto-2.3.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'renderproto-0.11', but 'renderproto-0.11.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'printproto-1.0.4', but 'printproto-1.0.5' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'inputproto-2.0.1', but 'inputproto-2.0.2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'fixesproto-4.1.2', but 'fixesproto-5.0' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'ca_root_nss-3.12.9', but 'ca_root_nss-3.12.11_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'nettle-2.2', but 'nettle-2.4' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'perl-threaded-5.12.4_1', but 'perl-5.12.4_2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'pixman-0.22.0', but 'pixman-0.22.2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'xproto-7.0.16', but 'xproto-7.0.22' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'mkfontscale-1.0.8', but 'mkfontscale-1.0.9' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libSM-1.1.1_3,1', but 'libSM-1.2.0,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libXdmcp-1.0.3', but 'libXdmcp-1.1.0' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libX11-1.3.6,1', but 'libX11-1.4.4,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libXrender-0.9.5', but 'libXrender-0.9.6' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libXfixes-4.0.4', but 'libXfixes-5.0' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libXcursor-1.1.11', but 'libXcursor-1.1.12' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libXext-1.1.2,1', but 'libXext-1.3.0_1,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libXv-1.0.5,1', but 'libXv-1.0.6,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libXinerama-1.1,1', but 'libXinerama-1.1.1,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libXrandr-1.3.0', but 'libXrandr-1.3.2' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libXpm-3.5.7', but 'libXpm-3.5.9' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libXp-1.0.0,1', but 'libXp-1.0.1,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libXi-1.3.2,1', but 'libXi-1.4.3,1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libXxf86vm-1.1.0', but 'libXxf86vm-1.1.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'dbus-1.4.6', but 'dbus-1.4.14_1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'libgee-0.6.1', but 'libgee-0.6.2.1' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'dbus-glib-0.88', but 'dbus-glib-0.94' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'gnutls-2.12.9', but 'gnutls-2.12.11' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.5', but 'gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.6' is installed
pkg_add: warning: package 'libreoffice-3.3.3_2' requires 'gtk-2.24.5_1', but 'gtk-2.24.6' is installed
```

Basically, it's complaining because I have newer versions of the software needed.  Don't know what the invalid mime type messages are about.

At this point, I'm hoping (probably in vain) that putting a standalone video card in the machine will correct the issues; one should be here in the next couple days.  Other than that, I really don't know what else to do - maybe start over with something like Ubuntu? x(


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't should work normally.

However if you want I can upload my latest libreoffice


----------



## Ruler2112 (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried rebuilding the libreoffice port with debug/verbose output enabled, reinstalled, and executed from a konsole.  Got the following, though it pops up immediately upon executing the program.  When crashing, nothing is output.  


```
$ libreoffice --calc
javaPathHelper: not found
Warning: failed to read path from javaldx
```


----------



## Ruler2112 (Oct 3, 2011)

I appreciate your help graudeejs.  I'd also _really_ like to stay with FreeBSD.  Just seems like nothing wants to work.  Right now, I don't even have a screen saver that works - I cannot leave my terminal unprotected, so don't even know if not reinstalling is a possibility.  (The KDE bug about the screen saver crash was reported well over 2 years ago.)

My gut instinct is that either some dependency wasn't pulled in when KDE was compiled or that a base library has a bug in it.  I *know* that FreeBSD can't be like this for everybody; it would never be released in this state.  I thought about recompiling/reinstalling KDE, but that's one hell of a long build process and I don't see where it'd work any differently than last time.  I believe on the adage ascribed to Einstein - Insanity is doing the same thing multiple times under the same conditions and expecting a different result.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Oct 3, 2011)

Information on the libre office problem - don't know what it implies about the underlying cause of the message though, or even if it's related to the crashes:


```
# find /usr -name javaldx -print
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/ure/bin/javaldx

$ /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/ure/bin/javaldx
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libuno_sal.so.3" not found, required by "javaldx"

# find /usr -name libuno_sal.so.3 -print
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/ure/lib/libuno_sal.so.3

$ cd /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/ure/bin
$ ./javaldx
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libuno_sal.so.3" not found, required by "javaldx"
$ cd /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/ure/lib
$ ls
JREProperties.class             libreg.so.3
acceptor.uno.so                 libsal_textenc.so.3
binaryurp.uno.so                libstore.so.3
bootstrap.uno.so                libuno_cppu.so.3
connector.uno.so                libuno_cppuhelpergcc3.so.3
introspection.uno.so            libuno_purpenvhelpergcc3.so.3
invocadapt.uno.so               libuno_sal.so.3
invocation.uno.so               libuno_salhelpergcc3.so.3
javaloader.uno.so               libunsafe_uno_uno.so
javavm.uno.so                   libxmlreader.so
jvmfwk3rc                       namingservice.uno.so
libaffine_uno_uno.so            proxyfac.uno.so
libgcc3_uno.so                  reflection.uno.so
libjava_uno.so                  stocservices.uno.so
libjpipe.so                     streams.uno.so
libjuh.so                       sunjavaplugin.so
libjuhx.so                      textinstream.uno.so
libjvmaccessgcc3.so.3           textoutstream.uno.so
libjvmfwk.so.3                  unorc
liblog_uno_uno.so               uuresolver.uno.so
$ /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/ure/bin/javaldx
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libuno_sal.so.3" not found, required by "javaldx"

# hmmmmmm - still can't find it, even when I'm in it's directory and can see it with ls
```


----------



## bapt@ (Oct 4, 2011)

Which libreoffice are you trying to use? Can you send a mail on office@ with the details about the version your trying to build?

Normally most of the problems are solved in editors/libreoffice. editors/libreoffice-legacy still has some small problems and should be updated to 3.3.4, but lack of time currently.

regards,
Bapt


----------



## Ruler2112 (Oct 5, 2011)

bapt said:
			
		

> Which libreoffice are you trying to use? Can you send a mail on office@ with the details about the version your trying to build?
> 
> Normally most of the problems are solved in editors/libreoffice. editors/libreoffice-legacy still has some small problems and should be updated to 3.3.4, but lack of time currently.
> 
> ...



Tried sending mail to that address regarding the original OpenOffice problem.  Got a bounce saying that a moderator needs to approve it, but nothing since.  I'll try again with LibreOffice - I've been using editors/libreoffice I do believe... I'll double-check and post back.

The problem is not due to my installing kde-lite rather than kde3; I compiled kde3 and installed that after deinstalling kde-lite and it made no difference what-so-ever.  Screen saver crash still exists and libreoffice still crashes when doing any variety of things (format-cells, drop the font list down, selecting language from the tools-options screen, etc).  It'd be interesting to be able to get it to spit out debugging information and see if there's any commonality in what the various functions causing crashes are doing...

Got the stand-alone video card in today, so will be trying to see if that fixes anything too.


----------



## ath0 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have the same issue and also another guy so we are three :\
Im sure, i could change the font in earlier versions of Libreoffice.
Sadly my debugging tries were not successful, but i got some massages on the shell.
I wrote a message to the maintainers, may someone can help.

Ill let you know if i got an reply.

ath0


----------



## pvgrol (Oct 18, 2011)

*To get openoffice.org-3 compiled*

To prevent the error the OP experienced I had to apply attached patches to the tree.
That fixed for me the compile error in the vcl component.

I hope it helps you.

  -- p.


----------



## ath0 (Oct 19, 2011)

To avoid Libreoffice crashes on several actions like selecting fonts or formatting cells try out to downgrade ICU as mentioned in this mail from the office mailing list.


```
A guy in office@FreeBSD.org give-me a silver bullet.

The problem is the icu version. icu-4.8 works fine, but icu-4.8.1 broke the libreoffice.

I have downgraded the version of icu from 4.8.1 to 4.8 and recompile libreoffice-3.4.3_1 and now it works!
```

I use now Libreoffice-legacy and it works great. 
I'm going to try this solution, if i find time this weekend to downgrade icu.

regards
ath0


----------



## cederom (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello  Good-Day.net seems to have bad day (or month) and the binary packages of OpenOffice for FreeBSD are unavailable (why there are no mirrors on the freebsd.org btw?)...

Getting back to the main thread, OpenOffice.org-3 port does not build for me, but the problem is with Python:


```
Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/odk/util

odk deliver

1 module(s): 
	python
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/python

Attention: if you fix the errors in above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command:

	build --from python

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.
```

Please advise, I have newest portsnap


----------



## pvgrol (Nov 6, 2011)

Do a *portsnap fetch update* cycle, patches have just been integrated last night for the issues mentioned in this thread (python and vcl).


----------



## Ruler2112 (Nov 8, 2011)

icu was indeed the problem with LibreOffice.  It was updated on 2011-11-04 to address the problems it caused with LibreOffice and the problem with the application crashing when trying to format cells or change fonts is gone.


----------



## cederom (Nov 9, 2011)

Hmm, after [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] still some errors in OpenOffice-3:


```
Building module lingucomponent
=============

Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/inc

Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/source/lingutil
Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/source/hyphenator/altlinuxhyph/hyphen

Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/source/spellcheck/macosxspell
Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/source/languageguessing
Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/source/spellcheck/spell
Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/lingucomponent/source/thesaurus/libnth
lingucomponent deliver

Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/helpcontent2/util/swriter
connectivity deliver

Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/helpcontent2/util/scalc

Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/helpcontent2/util/sdatabase

Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/helpcontent2/util/smath
Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/helpcontent2/util/schart
Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/helpcontent2/util/shared
Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/helpcontent2/util/sbasic
Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/helpcontent2/util/sdraw
Entering /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/helpcontent2/util/simpress
helpcontent2 deliver
2 module(s): 
	vcl
	sdext
need(s) to be rebuilt

Reason(s):

ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/vcl/unx/source/app
ERROR: error 65280 occurred while making /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/work/OOO330_m20/sdext/source/presenter

Attention: if you fix the errors in above module(s) you may prolongue your the build issuing command:

	build --from vcl sdext

*** Error code 1
1 error
```


----------



## pkubaj (Nov 9, 2011)

I have the same error with libreoffice. It appears, that when world is compiled with clang, {libre,open}office compilation fails with such an error. I've compiled world with gcc to confirm it and now libreoffice compiles successfully.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 18, 2011)

I had the some problem, updating to the latest icu version fix the problem of crashing.


----------

